# Assassins.Creed.PAL.X360-Allstars



## qusai (Nov 10, 2007)

It's out and it's region free!


----------



## MaHe (Nov 10, 2007)

W00t, w00t, w00t! Just in time for my freshly modded console!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep, I see it on Usenet...dammit why did I waste a disc on Virtua Fighter...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 10, 2007)

My 360 RROD yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad timing, but I probably wouldn't have played it yet anyway, I've got a ton of games I need to complete before I start something else.

Hopefully Microsoft will take my 360 back.. The warranty sticker is a bit mangled though


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 10, 2007)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant wait to play this one


----------



## qusai (Nov 10, 2007)

I've only got 2 more dl's. sometimes games keep mucking up and i have to spend 2 to 3 dl's on them. i hope that's not the case here =/


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 10, 2007)

This is my most anticipated release in awhile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks very much for the info!


----------



## ryohki (Nov 10, 2007)

heh, it's out in 4 days, and totally worth the purchase.
I'm buying.


----------



## Alastair (Nov 10, 2007)

It REALLY is time for me to get an XBox 360!


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 10, 2007)

Why did the PC version have to get delayed until February?


----------



## qusai (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm 25% done downloading it.
even though i'm getting it off usenet im buying the CE.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> My 360 RROD yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, take care. If they learn you've modded it, you're banned for good.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2007)

No discs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> No discsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I buy in bundles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I currently have 30.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2007)

I buy lots at a time as well & normally order more as they get low , but this time , no money so had to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Got 25 verbatims coming , but monday at the earliest


----------



## Bruinbaard (Nov 10, 2007)

Do you need Dual layer discs to burn 360 games on?


----------



## MaHe (Nov 10, 2007)

DVD+R DL, to be precise ...
(lucky me, still have two left)


----------



## martin88 (Nov 10, 2007)

Good news! Still have 10+ DL left.

Gonna try this out in a few hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many games coming out...so little time to play.


----------



## squirt1000 (Nov 10, 2007)

Why did I get rid of the 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah.... The PS3 version is out on friday.... Never mind


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 10, 2007)

I just burnt cod4 and FEAR Files..think i'm going to skip this one...looking forward to kane and lynch a little more than this.


----------



## QuantumFluxx (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice.  I'm at 90% on my usenet download for this.  Still got about 13 DL discs left plus some memorex ones if I'm desperate.  Just need to make sure I have enough for Mass Effect (4 discs O_O) and then I think thats it for the good 360 games this year, maybe Blacksite: Area 51 but thats up in the air.  Next up after mass effect is gonna be Lost Odysee I think.  Another 4 disc game.  Glad I have unlimited bandwidth usage.


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 10, 2007)

I just rushed to Staples to buy some discs for this, I'm inpatient as hell. I can't wait for it to finish (25% off of Usenet.)

This is one of those games that I know won't disappoint.


----------



## test84 (Nov 10, 2007)

cool.
hope u dont get dissapoint.
:'( i want it.


----------



## qusai (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm burning it now !
I'll post some impressions later tonight when I'm done playing


----------



## test84 (Nov 11, 2007)

:'(


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks very good, getting excellent reviews. It's a decent length too. 40 hours I think.

One thing a reviewer noted is you have to be patient while playing this game, it's not full on action.


----------



## test84 (Nov 11, 2007)

40 hours?!?!?!?!?!?! maaaaa!
اي خدا

(i'm full of off topic!)


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Looks very good, getting excellent reviews. It's a decent length too. 40 hours I think.
> 
> One thing a reviewer noted is you have to be patient while playing this game, it's not full on action.



Yeah I've read that you have to be so patient and a lot of things are so time consuming(probably why it's 40 hours) that it actually makes it not fun.

So, I'm waiting to hear what everyone has to say about it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> My 360 RROD yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




towel trick ?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 11, 2007)

Where'd you hear that gonzo? I hope it isn't like that.

Here are some bits of reviews:


*100/100
GamePro*
It's hard to put the sheer size and brilliance of Assassin's Creed into words. It is an epic game that you have to experience for yourself. I will caution that the game is not for the impatient or the faint of heart. While you can plow through the main storyline in under 20 hours, to truly get every single last shred of gaming goodness, you will probably have to put in twice that number.

*100/100
Games Radar*
With its riveting story, beautiful visuals and surprisingly lifelike world, Assassin's Creed is an incredibly deep, enjoyable game that kept us addicted from beginning to bizarre end.

*
95/100
Game Informer*
Its stunning visual style, high concept story, and wildly open level design are like nothing else, even if too much repetition begins to frustrate in the later hours. It’s a game people will still be talking about five years from now.


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm, so since the PAL is region free its almost 100% that the Asian version is region free??? If so im buying it for $56 Australian dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> Where'd you hear that gonzo? I hope it isn't like that.
> 
> Here are some bits of reviews:
> 
> ...



Nice, those are making me think I will probably give it a chance!

Here's the article that said that thing about it falling into realism so much it's "not fun"
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/826/826605p1.html


@shaunj66, x-clamp it!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 11, 2007)

PC VERSION NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Nov 11, 2007)

Speaking of discs, how do you burn PS3 games? With those 50GB Bluray discs it seems like it would be a bitch, but good thing most games don't even go to a quarter of that, not to mention full =/


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 11, 2007)

http://svp.co.uk/product/verbatim_bd_minus...ray_disc_blu000

Don't think any ps3 games are using the 50gb discs yet. Not really relevant any way as there is no way to play em yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got my pre-order for the game in. Picking it up on Thursday. Damn this wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...oh wait, I have CoD4. Nevermind


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh this sucks. It was just about to finish downloading, but part 38 won't download off of Usenet for some reason.

Damn it, just ONE MORE PART!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

im climbing up the walls like spider man 

do i get other swords ?


----------



## qusai (Nov 11, 2007)

DAMN YOU CRAPPY MEDIA!
I get to this one part after i get the horse and everytime i get to the loading area i get the error message about cleaning the disk. I'll have to pick up some verbatims tomorrow. stupid philips dls =(

Though so far the game is awesome, the free running couldn't feel better to use. some people were saying that there isn't a jump button in the game but there is, you hold the RT button and A and there you go, a jump! i got the hang of all the controls really quickly except for the combat, that's the only part that takes some getting used to, but when you do it's unbelievable.

I was worried that the side story with the scifi twist might ruin the game for me (i hate scifi games, movies.. i just hate the whole genre) but they couldn't have done it better. I can't wait to play more of this game when i get back from work tomorrow!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> DAMN YOU CRAPPY MEDIA!
> I get to this one part after i get the horse and everytime i get to the loading area i get the error message about cleaning the disk. I'll have to pick up some verbatims tomorrow. stupid philips dls =(
> 
> Though so far the game is awesome, the free running couldn't feel better to use. some people were saying that there isn't a jump button in the game but there is, you hold the RT button and A and there you go, a jump! i got the hang of all the controls really quickly except for the combat, that's the only part that takes some getting used to, but when you do it's unbelievable.
> ...


Great, now you're making me nervous because of the crappy filler discs I got in place of the Verbatim... :'( 
It's finally burning now...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qusai @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN YOU CRAPPY MEDIA!
> ...



bah yeah I'm freaked out now. I just wasted a second DVD on F.E.A.R. Files only to have the game freeze at the same spot on me still and then it turns out it's happening to everyone...Hope this release is good..


edit: more freaked out...read on this releases comments on a private tracker that someone else is having the same problem as qusai


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes! I got past the horse part without any freezing!
Granted the 360 is being very loud and clicky while loading the data at this part, no freezing. I got up to the View Point before I stopped.

Thank god. Phew...just riding that horse was more intense than anything in this game so far, being afraid of that...


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Yes! I got past the horse part without any freezing!
> Granted the 360 is being very loud and clicky while loading the data at this part, no freezing. I got up to the View Point before I stopped.
> 
> Thank god. Phew...just riding that horse was more intense than anything in this game so far, being afraid of that...



Riding a horse...intense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's about time this game was released, I've been anticipating this ever since I read about it in GameInsider last year...
I'm a little dissapointed they didn't develop a Wii version, but I've got a feeling that even they did, I'd still be dissapointed.

I'm now lucky enough to have a brother with a modded XBox 360, but with all this "acting up"...I'm reluctant to tell him that it's released, so he won't waste his time or mess up his XBox...


----------



## martin88 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just played it for an hour. So far so good. The pacing is kind of slow though.

Definitely worth playing.


----------



## unr (Nov 11, 2007)

Wouldn't Microsoft be able to identify modded consoles if you play the game early?


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Wouldn't Microsoft be able to identify modded consoles if you play the game early?


They can't tell the difference between people who downloaded it early and those who just get an actual copy early.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2007)

Mass effect released now aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This be crazy , Assasins creed yesterday , crysis today and now mass effect aswell.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

too many games >_


----------



## unr (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(unr69 @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't Microsoft be able to identify modded consoles if you play the game early?
> ...


----------



## Siro (Nov 12, 2007)

One of the best months for gaming overall PC and Console wise


----------



## Ben_j (Nov 12, 2007)

Gotta buy a 360...


----------



## MaHe (Nov 12, 2007)

I've still have CoD4 to finish (well, get the achievements), just started working on Assassin's Creed (which seems to be a truly next-gen game, especially gameplay-wise, but also visually), and TONS of older XBOX360 titles I've never played (Dead Rising, Gears of War).

I had nothing to play all year and now all these great games are popping out. Imagine if GTA4 and Splinter Cell: Conviction and weren't postponed ... O_O


----------



## laminaatplaat (Nov 12, 2007)

i convinced myself today to buy a xbox360...

is there a clear website that will explain me how to mod my box. I know how to get the images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i'm still 100% noob about good 360 scene websites, what is stealth, what kind of media you need to use, modchip or custom firmware etc.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> My 360 RROD yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wowa bad luck mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I feel your pain, weird how many have died the last 2-3 months (/me smells M$ scams) my 360 is still in pieces on my desk.  I'm trying to find my original firmware to flash it back before sending it to M$... it's literally like finding a needle in a haystack; a single DVD from stacks of thousands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Are you going to flash yours back to the stock fw?  Is your sticker really bad? Mine is intact but the rubber 'foot' that covers the hole you need to pop off the grey side grill part is missing.. a tell tale sign it has been opened.  Guess I can swap it with one of the others so it isn't so obvious.
Either way whether it's flashed or not you may as well send it, nothing to lose!
I'm going to buy a core on Friday, get it flashed right away and just use all the stuff I have from my RRoD one on it.  If the RRoD one comes back all nice and fixed I'll sell it.
I heard M$ don't check the fw as theres so many to repair, but I find it hard to believe they don't use some kind of diagnostic test to pinpoint each 360's problem quickly...
Good luck, may the firmware be with you!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

the RROD and eg games not offering console replacement plans have stoped me from buying a xbox360 

hopefually they make a redesign of the system and then i will buy it


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> the RROD and eg games not offering console replacement plans have stoped me from buying a xbox360
> 
> hopefually they make a redesign of the system and then i will buy it



correct me if I'm wrong but haven't they already changed the design of the new xbox 360s?


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 12, 2007)

They have. Different cpu heatsinks on the 65nm one's and a heat pipe + mini heatsink on the gpu. How ever , they still use the X-clamps (crap) and are pretty much still passively cooled (stupid).


----------



## ds6220 (Nov 13, 2007)

I am a bit new to this but I have a question. I have a US 360 and a US HD set. Does the fact that this release is PAL make a difference? It sounds like a dumb question, but I just don't know. I know my home DVD player has no problem playing a region free PAL disk on my tv and that is only using composite connections.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 13, 2007)

No, in HD setups, the region doesn't matter at all. The only problem might be a region encryption on the disk itself, but thankfully, most XBOX games, including Assassin's Creed, are region-free.


----------



## ds6220 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> No, in HD setups, the region doesn't matter at all. The only problem might be a region encryption on the disk itself, but thankfully, most XBOX games, including Assassin's Creed, are region-free.


actually, I am concerned with a PAL image being displayed through a US 360 on an NTSC TV. Anyone know if this should be fine?


----------



## qusai (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ds6220 @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No, in HD setups, the region doesn't matter at all. The only problem might be a region encryption on the disk itself, but thankfully, most XBOX games, including Assassin's Creed, are region-free.
> ...



I'm using a US 360 with an NTSC TV too, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## ds6220 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ds6220 @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 13 2007 said:
> ...


Ok, that is sort of what I figured. I do appretiate the confirmation though as I would like to avoid wasting DL disks.


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, so for those who've played it; did it live up to your expectations? I've heard that this turned out to be disappointing considering all the hype and so on, with pretty awkward gameplay. Is this completely off, or is there some sort of truth to it? Again, I'm waiting for the PC version, so I don't know (but it doesn't seem unreasonable given how this is a Ubisoft game, and their track record is spotty to say the least).


----------



## yus786 (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My 360 RROD yesterday.
> ...



if you send it to ms they dont really care what youve done with it mate, a friend of mine sent his in and forgot to take his copy of halo 3 out of the drive before sending it

ms sent him a brand new benq one and the game in a sealed plastic wallet a few weeks later  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yus786


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 14, 2007)

This game is sick. I was skeptical at first.

The pickpocketing..the citizen saving..good stuff.


----------



## Opium (Nov 14, 2007)

The reviews say the game gets a bit repetitive. Any truth to that?

The Australian manufacturers had some troubles so the game has officially been delayed from tomorrow to the middle of next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still probably pick it up.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> The reviews say the game gets a bit repetitive. Any truth to that?


To me it does, I went into this not living up to the hype and after an hour or so I thought it was a pretty decent game. Thats all, can't say I want to rush back to it but I will one day. After a while I did feel like I was doing the same thing over and over again and to be honest it feels a bit last gen though it is damn pretty to look at.

Ubisoft are going downhill, I was hoping that they've got it right for this game but its not enough though this is their best game for what seems like ages.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 14, 2007)

1. Enter the city.
2. Climb some towers.
3. Beat up some citizens to gain info.
4. Go to Assassin's HQ and get the permission for the assassination.
5. Go to the villain's workplace, kill him and run.
6. Go back to The Master.

Rinse & repeat. Still, it's the story (when you're out of the Animus), that's keeping me going on.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My 360 RROD yesterday.
> ...








 That's amazing! And re-assuring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I delayed the pick up of mine by 1 day because I was scared I left a copied game in it..


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah it is really repetitive. but it's good.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> That's amazing! And re-assuring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in most cases you should be fine, but there are some reports (from Germany, I think?), that Microsoft actually checked the FW version and banned the console. Without repairing it.
Sorry, shouldn't post that. I'm probably scaring you for no reason.


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing! And re-assuring
> ...


This is what I've heard. They check the firmware version and if it's modified they ban the console and send it back as-is.


----------



## nloding (Nov 16, 2007)

Mine was bought cheap and used, and if it dies, I'll buy another used console to mod.  My warranty sticker disappeared somewhere in the process of flashing it.  Honestly I think my cat stepped on it, it got stuck to his foot, and he carried it away somewhere.


----------



## MaHe (Nov 16, 2007)

I've finished the game an hour ago. All I can say is ... it's the biggest videogame disappointment (hope I've spelled it right) of the year. What were they thinking?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> I've finished the game an hour ago. All I can say is ... it's the biggest videogame disappointment (hope I've spelled it right) of the year. What were they thinking?




what didn't you like about it?


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

short term fun, long term bore?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Nov 17, 2007)

It's because everyone went apeshit for this game before it even came out, building it up in their minds. 
everyone was screaming "GOTY!!" over and over when no one had even played it yet.
I personally went into it expecting nothing and found a pretty good game. It gets repetitive but it's fun still.


----------



## sekhu (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> It's because everyone went apeshit for this game before it even came out, building it up in their minds.
> everyone was screaming "GOTY!!" over and over when no one had even played it yet.
> I personally went into it expecting nothing and found a pretty good game. It gets repetitive but it's fun still.



Well you can also blame Ubisoft and Jade Raymond for promoting the game as if it was a messiah-esque event to behold. But people get pumped up for games like this and then feel disappointed when it doesn't do what they thought it would, then comes the hate.

I'm sure there were people that were pumped up for Mario Galaxy and who will also feel disappointed by the experience in the end (it's too easy, not enough levels, graphics not great etc etc).


----------



## cubin' (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> It's because everyone went apeshit for this game before it even came out, building it up in their minds.
> everyone was screaming "GOTY!!" over and over when no one had even played it yet.
> I personally went into it expecting nothing and found a pretty good game. It gets repetitive but it's fun still.



Yeah I always try avoid hype before playing a game/seeing a movie etc. It can really ruin things if you were expecting something and didn't get it.


----------



## cenotaph (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GonzoCorleone @ Nov 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's because everyone went apeshit for this game before it even came out, building it up in their minds.
> ...


I doubt Raymond had a say in the matter, unless she's in charge of PR at Ubisoft. If anything, game journalists should be blamed for forsaking their ethos in taking benefits from publishers and developers in exchange for hyping it.

Just goes to show that game journalism is rotten, much like former ESA president Doug Lowenstein implied when he stepped down.


----------



## jimmy j (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm glad I got hold of this before reading the reviews. I've been thoroughly enjoying it for a week.

8.5/10  (no arguments, you are wrong!)


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 28, 2007)

I think Gabe from PennyArcade says it best:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I want to talk about Assassins Creed but first I need to get something out of the way. I have a lot to say about the game and I want to talk about some of the bad reviews it's getting but I want to make sure everyone understands I'm not saying this because of the comic we did for them. So I'm going to link you to an old set of news posts about Prince of Persia 2. Feel free to read those and come back if you like.
> 
> Now I'm going to tell you how advertising on PA works. Every other game site out there takes ads for whatever game they can get. It doesn't matter if it's a pile of crap, if the publisher pays for the spot IGN or Gamespot or whoever will run the ad. That's fine but that's not how we do it and the news posts you just read are part of the reason why.
> 
> ...



Source: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2007/11/14#1195073220


----------



## DjoeN (Nov 28, 2007)

The game is good, it's more fun then halo3 and like the editor says, you have to play it on you own speed, not try to end it within a time limmit, you enjoy and understand the game so much better


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 29, 2007)

Thought I'd give you guys a follow up to what I posted earlier about the PA AC comments:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I guess some guy at IGN is mad at me and he lays into me on their podcast. You can follow the link and listen for yourself but I don't recommend it, they don't really deserve the traffic spike. Basically some IGN guy is super pissed because I said I didn't agree with the bad reviews of Assassins Creed. I'm actually of the opinion that if we're pissing off IGN we must be doing something right.
> 
> Honestly my main concern was to make sure people didn't avoid the game based on some of the poor reviews. I got something like four hundred mails after that post and 90% of them looked like this:
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2007/11/28#1196236860


----------

